# Wild Hog Sow Stew...



## indaswamp (Dec 17, 2021)

Our buddy that lives in Dickens, Nebraska manages an organic farm there. He brought some carrots to Kansas and I grabbed about 4# to bring home. Had this stew in mind as I set aside 5# of stew meat cut from the heart of the ham on the sow...went ahead and cooked the stew last night with the carrots and some potatoes. I plan on bringing a gallon of stew to the deer camp after Christmas...there is a special private land season after Christmas in Arkansas and we are having some kids up for a big doe shoot. Only took 5 so far, gotta take 15 more.







The wild hog meat is very flavorful and not musty at all.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 17, 2021)

Sounds like a nice flavorful stew. Never had wild hog, not many around this neck of the woods . 



indaswamp said:


> and not musty at all.



Is it normally a little off taste or smell or gamey for being a wild hog

David


----------



## DougE (Dec 17, 2021)

That stew looks delicious, inda. Pass me a bowl.


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 17, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Is it normally a little off taste or smell or gamey for being a wild hog


It can be. All depends on what the hog has been feeding on. It definitely has a stronger 'porky' taste than commercial white meat pork. The meat on a wild hog is dark like an old world hog breed. Here is a pic. of the shoulder meat with the fat that I saved for sausage...


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 17, 2021)

It is a lot darker. But if just stronger pork flavor that is great.

  I am not a big deer meat fan because of the gamey flavor. But Moose meat is my most favorite meat to eat over anything else. And they eat in the same neck of the woods. Just can't beat a good Moose roast.

I will have to see about the wild hog. 

A good friend of mine from here has a place also down in South Carolina and he goes out night hunting with folks down there 
for wild hogs. Will have to see if he can ship or bring some back with him next time he comes home .

David


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 17, 2021)

Yup, that’s going to be delicious. Love the wild meat.


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 17, 2021)

Like I said...depends on the pig and what they have been eating. Best way to tell is to take a small thin piece of back fat and fry it in a pan. If it is musty, you will know. Most sows are fine, as well as young boars, but it gets dicey for a boar over 100#....you just never know and gotta check the fat.


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 17, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Yup, that’s going to be delicious. Love the wild meat.


Mostly what we eat around here and at the firehouse.....well that and a lot of fish from the gulf....

Now have 200# of deer meat, 140# of wild hog and I brought home 98# of goose meat.....


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 17, 2021)

DougE said:


> That stew looks delicious, inda. Pass me a bowl.


Thanks DougE...


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 17, 2021)

The stew look great! I imagine when the wild hogs are eating grains and grasses or other clean feed they are fantastic! I love the heritage breeds of pork.


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 17, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> The stew look great! I imagine when the wild hogs are eating grains and grasses or other clean feed they are fantastic! I love the heritage breeds of pork.


Yep....we had a bumper crop of acorns this year. And this hog was killed at a corn feeder that has had corn for the last 2-3 months. She been eating good....had a 1 1/2" back fat cap which is a lot for a wild hog. Very clean meat and fat. Gonna make some awesome sausage too!


----------

